# Hunting > The Magazine >  Silent Death 300 wipe out style

## tikka

After a long wait for my new bush pig in 300BLK some basic subsonic load development it was time to hit the hills. Seen a few deer but too far for this gun. The grate thing about this gun is that I can bomb up every goat on my way to my deer not and not spooking all the animals in the valley. After a days walk in we finally made our way to base camp and make a brew and head back down the hill for more water and a evening hunt. Mans best friend winded deer and ninja stealth mode we go, 150m later the down below us 40m was a hind, fawn and a yearling so the yearly got it right between the eyes. Dressed her out and down the hill for some water. On the way back up to camp spotted 3 more on a bluff and shot 4 more goats just before dark. 
Form sunset to sunrise we heard stags roaring.  Next day we had a sleep in waited for the sun to get up first and had a few brews and some breakfast then check out some the places that the stags were roaring from. Spooked 4 lots of deer and two stags and a mob of pigs shot 15. At the end of the we got some more water and head up to camp and cooked some tea have a brew and off for ninja around a couple of clearings, got to the first one and the dog was winding like mad on a hot sent and 10 more steps and there way a yearling hind looking right at me, snap shot and she did a cartwheel over dead before she hit the ground.

All and all it was a good trip in the mountains, the dog at 18 months old is going awesome and the gun and calibre is just the business for bush work in the right hands and had taken more supplies in for the roar next week.

one of 30 goats taken with subsonic Berger 230gr and Lehigh 194gr ME.
 

The Bush Pig 300 Blackout now called the ( 300 Wipeout )
ODL AR10 can
Aimpoint red dot
Hardy Engineering   12" 1/7 barrel
Half bolt 


Another head shot deer in the bag


Fast action sight


Base camp 


Sneaky feet and camp shoes


Havalon Paranta knives are one of the quickest skinning/boning knives out there and this is coming for a ex butcher.


All deer found thanks the hound dog "Sig" name after the guns Sig Sauer

----------


## smidey

Nice work. I hoe you had some fresh pork meals

Sent from my workbench

----------


## Marty Henry

Best bit? exit 15 pigs!

----------


## veitnamcam

How do you rate the sneaky feet? got a link?

----------


## scoped

how do you like the hardy barrel so far, copper fouling a lot?

----------


## tikka

Really good to walk around in 10 times better than my alpine hunting boots and way better than bare feet on wasps,rock and matagouri. I actually got them for bow hunting getting in close.
Got them cheap on Ebay $98NZD landed.
http://www.vibramfivefingers.com/pro...tivity=outdoor

----------


## craigc

Very cool Tikka. 

I've been thinking about getting a single shot Bergara in the same calibre.

Go the red dog!

----------


## Frosty

Haha what a ninja, like the shoes

----------


## Blaser

Those knives are brilliant, all you need in the hills.

----------


## tikka

> how do you like the hardy barrel so far, copper fouling a lot?


Very little copper fouling, one of the easiest barrels I've had for cleaning. Only fired 78 sub rounds so far and 20 Nosler 125gr BT supers for break in, will sort out super Sonic's after the roar and when I can get some $ together for a light weight dial up scope so I can run both loads on one scope.

----------


## Markgibsonr25

I have been using the Barnes 110 grn for super sonic rounds in my rem 700 and feel the longer projectile helps a lot of the feeding issues that I have found.i also really like the Lehigh subs.i have one of the leupold mk4 300 blk out scopes coming this week I hope.

----------


## tikka

> I have been using the Barnes 110 grn for super sonic rounds in my rem 700 and feel the longer projectile helps a lot of the feeding issues that I have found.i also really like the Lehigh subs.i have one of the leupold mk4 300 blk out scopes coming this week I hope.


Let us know what you think of the Leupold MK4 BLK.

Just a few questions, 
what Barnes 110gr are you using?
what speed you getting with them with what powder?
have you recovered any on animals at what distance?

cheers Tikka

----------


## Markgibsonr25

Barnes make a blackout projectile when seated it is the same length as a 223 .I Will take some pics tomorow if you need found it solved some feeding issues over the 110 grn Sierra.i have been using lil gun powder for subs and supersonics easily getting 2350fps a little more if needed.I shot a whitetail about three weeks ago was close about 30m.i don't think it would have mattered what I was using there as it was close and bang flop regardless of calibre.

----------


## Markgibsonr25

Leupold mk 4 blk is getting up there in price and weight for a little scope,But I can't see another way round it if you swap between the subs and supersonic loads a lot.will see how it goes.

----------


## Scouser

Great result mate, love the 'Fred Flintstone' feet your wearing.......good luck in the Roar

----------


## Terminator

300 going well

----------


## Norway

Very nice read!

----------


## ChrisF

NICE rifle , RE scope , if you are talking of the Leupold FFP compact scope with supersonic & subsonic reticle , I would look at the 2.5-8x M2 scope , has not the custom reticle or FFP , but has dial up & is a nice compact scope , & much more power range ,  good to hear Hardy is making a 1-7 twist barrel , as trueflite only make a 1-8 twist .

You may want to look at casting your own bullets for subsonic use , and painting/powder coating them .

----------


## ChrisF

Have you chrony the subsonic loads ?

----------


## Markgibsonr25

Given my recent dealings with nz Asia and leupold themselves regarding the 300 blk scope I would advise others to shop elsewhere and for a different brand.

----------


## Friwi

> good to hear Hardy is making a 1-7 twist barrel , as trueflite only make a 1-8 twist .
> 
>  .


What does 1 in 7" offer better than what the 1 in 8" already does?

----------


## tikka

> Have you chrony the subsonic loads ?


Berger OTM 230gr                                       @ 1040fps       1 MOA     got these cheap just for a once off subsonic play

Lehigh Defence 194gr maximum expansion   @ 1033fps     1.5 MOA    need some more of these for more testing but haven't shot farther than 60m

Nosler 125gr BT                                          @ 2005fps     .25 MOA

Going to start using 208gr Amax and 240gr SMK subs next time around and get some Lehigh Defence 110gr controlled chaos for supersonic.

As for 1:7 vs 1:8 the 1:7 is meant to be better for stabilisation on heavy subs and a mates factory Rem 300 BLK seems to work well with a 1:7 so I went with that and to give these new Dan Hardy barrels a try. 

So far I am very impressed with how the gun is working and killing.

----------


## Friwi

Fair enough. The 240 gr smk work well in my two 1 in 8" rifles.

----------


## HLS

great reading, I like the rifle too.  have you had any feeding issues with the T3?

----------


## tikka

Flawless feeding issues on everything except the the 151gr HP cast lead which is a dam shame because they are so cheap, they feed ok single feeding them on top of a empty magazine.

----------


## Kiwi Greg

> Flawless feeding issues on everything except the the 151gr HP cast lead which is a dam shame because they are so cheap, they feed ok single feeding them on top of a empty magazine.


Yes Tikka mags don't like big flat nosed bullets.

Found out the hard way with the flat/hollow nose pistol bullets with the 450 Bushmaster Tikkas I have made, need the pointy nose to feed

----------


## Shootm

@tikka have you got an update on how the “wipe out” is going. Didn’t see this thread when first posted but looks to be pretty handy rifle  :Cool:

----------


## tikka

2 deer shy of 200 reds, 6 dozen pigs, thousand+ goats, 2 chamois, closest stag 3m, 14 goats in one string of fire, farthest deer with supers 300m in the neck, farthest subsonic 268m in the head with 208gr ELD and the most accurate 1/4 MOA.
 YEAH I got this caliber fully sorted, I can bang away all day on subs shooting goats and still get a deer just around the corner.

----------


## Shootm

> 2 deer shy of 200 reds, 6 dozen pigs, thousand+ goats, 2 chamois, closest stag 3m, 14 goats in one string of fire, farthest deer with supers 300m in the neck, farthest subsonic 268m in the head with 208gr ELD and the most accurate 1/4 MOA.
>  YEAH I got this caliber fully sorted, I can bang away all day on subs shooting goats and still get a deer just around the corner.


Awesome. What scope did you settle with out of curiosity?

----------


## tikka

> Awesome. What scope did you settle with out of curiosity?


NXS compact 2.5-10x42 zerostop MOAR, subs zeroed at 60m and the zerostop set 9 MOA high at 100m zero. That way can dail up to too anywhere with both subs and supers. The Lehigh Defence 168gr CF and 194gr ME have been the go to bullet for deer on body heart/lung shots. Nosler’s 125gr BT for supers.

----------


## HLS

I have a T3 to rebarrel but talking to a smith today and he’s not keen because he doesn’t think it will feed. Who put yours together?

----------


## tikka

Hardy rifle engineering, he done a really good job considering some of the problems others have had. I originally wanted to do on it on a Sako 75 XS 223rem  because of the super fast top loading when the magazines empty but funds fell short and the tikka magazines change out fast enough and still has a slick bolt for fast cycling.

----------

